# Picture next to URL in navigation bar



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

I've seen some sites which have a small image next to url you're visiting in the navigation bar as techsupportforum has. How is this image called and how can I get such a image when people are visiting my website?

Thanks for your help,

KoosHopeloos


----------



## crenshaw (Mar 1, 2005)

It is called the favicon.ico.
It defaultly loaded. Generally the icon is stored in the root of your website. It can be moved to other areas of your website by including the directory where it is called, but I have not had good luck with that method. You can also change the name.

You need an icon editor to make one, and you can find some free ones by searching google or similar.

There is a website called favicon.com which tells all about them.

Enjoy,
Ed


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Ed! This is the information I was looking for...

Greetz, KoosHopeloos


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

is there a way to do this without the user having to add the site as a favorite? Can it appear simply when they visit the site?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

HEy schottcamp,

As long as you add an favicon.ico to you're webroot people will see it in the navigation bar if the use IE5 and higher and most other webbrowsers.

Greetz, KoosHopeloos


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I have done this. I can only get this favicon to show if I have added the site to my favorites list.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

HEy scottcamp,

Do you have put the following HTML-code between you're <head> </head> on your webpage(s):
<LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="https://www.mydomain.com/favicon.ico">. If so, I'm not sure why it isn't working directly, it works for me like this,

Greetz, KoosHopeloos


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

yea, I have that in there, But still nothing. It only shows after the visitor adds the site as a favorite.


----------

